# Sumo clubs in NC



## Ram (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey everyone : )

 I was wondering if anyone knew a place to learn sumo in NC? I have been all over the net and the only place I can find is a California sumo club. I can't believe I only found one out of the entire U.S.A. Any info or advice?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2006)

I got no idea, but you might be better off asking in the Japanese section: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=53 this one tends to lean more towards Submission Grappling / wrestling styles, less Sumo 

btw - Welcome to the site, have you done any martial arts before or is going to be the first go at it?


----------



## Ram (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks I will : )


----------

